# Haunted Trees



## Lambo (Aug 14, 2013)

My son's elementary school asked me to build them some haunted trees for their school play, and I wanted to share what I came up with. Hopefully these are durable enough to be used again after the play is over during Halloween season as yard decorations.




























For anyone interested, I've also posted a YouTube video with an overview of how I created the trees.






Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I could see those in a creepy fairy tale setting:jol:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I like how you did the bases of the trees. Gives them that feel like they could walk vs. just a solid trunk base.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great and very creepy.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang!! Those are the Bomb!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job, they look amazing.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

They look great. You may want to darken the shadows a bit though as the lights for the stage could wash them out a bit. Over emphasize color changes when in theater.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great work Lambo - they are awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:These look great, and I like the fact that you made an odd number.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice!


----------

